
The world is getting hacked. Why don't we do more to stop it? - bmahmood
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/13/opinion/the-world-is-getting-hacked-why-dont-we-do-more-to-stop-it.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-left-region&region=opinion-c-col-left-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region&_r=0
======
warsharks
last time i was in a hospital a mere few months ago i saw quite a lot of
machines still running XP which i thought was kind of beyond a joke in 2017,
maybe now theyll actually upgrade them

------
lazylizard
yes, why didn't the nhs budget for replacing eol software?

~~~
fulafel
This could have happened with up-to-date windows too, if the NSA leak was
different. The fault is with running fundamentally unsafe software in safety-
critical applications.

